# Gearbox oil



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello all,.
I just decided to mix a little 10w-40 High mileage oil and 80w-90 HD in about an 1:8 ratio. I have been using just 80w-90 for the past couple of years but the seals in my bolens and Toro powershift 6/24 have been leaking it out. I am hoping that the high mileage stuff will help expand the old seals and make them seal properly....
What do you think? Do I have enough protection still with this mix? I have larger engines on both machines so I really don't want to try the grease option and for the life of me cannot find 00 grease locally. I would prefer to keep the oil bath anyway.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I doubt this will help any, I would try to torque your gear case bolts and or change gaskets, afraid there is not much options left.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

found this on ebay
Brand New Stens 00&apos; Grease Snapper 7061017 610171 1050 | eBay


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> found this on ebay
> Brand New Stens 00&apos; Grease Snapper 7061017 610171 1050 | eBay


This is cheaper, even after adding $7 flat rate for shipping.

32-9089 - "OO" Grease 1 QT Bottle | Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. 00 grease on order. However, I will report that my mix is still holding and no leaks so far.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

JD tractor supply, Cornhead lube is usually around 00.
Steering gear box 00 sub was 50/50 mix of axle grease and 80/90 dif oil


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Tractor Supply sells it locally here in MI.
Think it was $5.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

thanks for the info. I ordered the stuff Detdrbuzzard recommended on Amazon last night. 
Happy to report that we are on day 2 of my custom mix and no leaks!


----------



## ToroGuy (Jan 12, 2014)

that 00 grease is was I used in my Toro 521, no leaks a year later.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THE POWERSHIFT uses only 80-90w non sin oil.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just noticed a slight leaknin my 61 Ariens gearbox. Going to top it off with some 00 from Tractor Supply and hope it stops leaking.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

almost 4 days in now on my custom mix and no leaks. my 00 grease came in the mail today but I think I am going to keep with the custom mix and hope for the best. seems to be working now but wont be able to give it a real workout until we get some snow.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

Over a week later and no leaks. Just awesome. Wish I did this a year ago. Should get to test out in snow tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

What about some of the oil we use in the Ford model A differential and transmission?


600-W Oil


All I can say is I used to think 90W gear oil was nasty until I started handling this stuff. It's clingy and super thick, kind of like maple syrup. I think I've heard some say it's SAE-140.

This came to mind because if you use 90W oil in the model A it will leak all over but doesn't with this stuff.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

interesting, I have never heard of SAE 140 oil. 
I'll keep everyone in the loop as the first test with snow should be tomorrow for my custom mix.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I see the description of that stuff says it is almost a grease. Wonder how close to 00 it is.

Most auto parts stores have a variety of gear oils in 80w90, 75w90, 85w140.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

How about Lubriplate Mag-1? The Toro owners manual for the 524,724,& 824 mentions it by name in the gearbox maintenance section.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

so the Toro Powershift 6/24 was found to be leaking after about a week....00 grease it is. still holding good in the bolens though.


----------

